# AAPC, AMA, Optum Coding Books



## angela87165 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi!

I am curious, as I am looking for 2017 books, what publisher do you prefer for your CPT and ICD-10 coding books? So far, I have looked online at AMA's, AAPC's, and Optum's books.  Not sure what to pick. I do like my AAPC ICD-10 book and my AMA CPT book.  

I am also looking at the Procedural Coding Expert book.  Anyone use that in place of the CPT?  

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jul 29, 2016)

Our site over the years has used books from all 3 distributors noted.  Our personal preference is the AAPC format.  My coders/auditors feel more comfortable with their format.

They are all good, but AAPC seems to be the best so far.


----------



## angela87165 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks so much Chelle!


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 29, 2016)

I've found too many errors with the AAPC books. Especially 2016 ICD-10 where people were missing a bunch of pages.


----------



## angela87165 (Jul 29, 2016)

Errors in coding books are not good!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 30, 2016)

I use Channel Publishing ICD-10 CM and love the educational annotation. And the AMA professional edition CPT e-book version.


----------



## espressoguy (Aug 1, 2016)

At my workplace we all use the Optum ICD-10 and most (including myself) use the Optum CPT. A few prefer the AMA CPT so we always buy a few copies every year. I haven't used AMA CPT since I was in school 6 years ago, but I am thinking about switching back for next year.


----------



## GinnyMCCD (Sep 13, 2016)

*Cpc*

I have always used the AAPC being we get the discount.  Can anyone tell me the differences between the AAPC and the AMA CPT and icd 10 books


----------



## Mayzoo (Jan 30, 2020)

GinnyMCCD said:


> *Cpc*
> 
> I have always used the AAPC being we get the discount.  Can anyone tell me the differences between the AAPC and the AMA CPT and icd 10 books




Since this thread popped up while I was looking for this very answer, I will post a response here for others wondering the same thing.  I received my AMA version a few days ago. I noticed a few differences.. Overall they appear very similar in content and structure.

1. No tabs were included with the AMA book. So far, I have been able to remove my tabs from the AAPC book and reuse them with no issue.

2. The "Risk Adjustment; HCC and the Importance of Complete, Accurate ICD-10-CM coding" section from the AAPC book is not included in the AMA book. Only two pages anyway, but worth mentioning.

3. AMA and AAPC both have illustrations, just in different spots.

4. The chapter color variants are brighter and easier to distinguish at a glance in the AMA version.


----------

